# Porsche 911 C4S - Detailed and finished with Supernatural Wax



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Steve, a Detailing World member, got in touch when he bought himself this little beauty of a 911 three weeks ago. He wanted it brought to it's best. He was aware the rear quarter and both bumpers had received paint at some point so he also wanted some extra attention on these areas.

The car was dropped off on Friday evening; so it was all ready for me to start bright and early on saturday. Here was how she looked at first light. Generally good overall condition but some randon deep scratches ad blemishes to be taken care of:


























Bird lime:









Old polish residue:

















As it was too early to wake the neighbours with the pressure washer I busied myself with a few 'quieter' jobs. Exhaust were polished with autosol and wire wool:









































Refined with Megs All Metal polish on a foam pad:









All shiny:









After:









Time for the neighbours to be rudely awoken. Out comes the Pressure Washer with a strong snow foam mix to remove the worst of the grit and grime:









































Left to dwell for 5 minutes so that the foam gently slides off the car, taking the majority of the grit and dirt with it, and then the car looked like this:









Residue pressure washer rinsed off:









On to washing the wheels:









Balancer weight residue was present on most of the wheels. Unsightly stuff:









Wheels tackled with Megs Wheel Brightener:









Sprayed liberally to the face and inner rim:









Usual array of brushes put into action. I like to clean from the back to the front of the wheels so Vikan first for the back of the rims. :









Megs brush for the front part of the dish:









Megs brush for the details. This poor brush has had it's day - raceglaze replacements on their way.









Mitt for the faces:









Bendy brush to reach the back of the spokes:









Detail brush for the calipers:

















Wheel balancer glues removed with tardis and lots of effort! Scratches present from when the tyre fitters must have hurridly removed the old weights with something metallic :-( :









Car jacked up to access the arches for cleaning. Scrubbed with Meguiares APC 4:1.









Now the main wash to the bodywork. A new sheepskin mitt for today:









Two bucket method wash with Megs Hyper Wash:









Rinsed after every panel:









Shuts washed:









A second mitt used for more 'dirty' jobs such as lower edges:









Z**** brush called on for Details such as rear badge:









Reversing sensors:









Fuel filler cap:









Front badge:









Panel gaps etc:









Whole car rinsed again. Next was a clay bar treatment with diluted Megs Hyper Wash as lubricant. The clay bar treatment removes bonded contaminants, such as tree sap and tar, that normal washing cannot-:









Lube sprayed to panel:









Clay kneaded after being warmed in hot water:









Rubbed with finger pressure over the panel:

















After drivers side wing:









After bonnet:









Roof:









Rear ¾ panel:









Driver's side door:









Rinsed again and dried with a large microfibre towel and Megs Last Touch as a drying aid:









Cleansing stages were now completed, and the next task was to check the thickness levels of the paint. The paint thickness guage meter needs to be zeroed first to ensure it's accuracy. Paint levels are measured in um, to thousandths of a mm.









Readings were taken all over the car. The lowest being:









And the highest being:









Paint thicknesses confirmed the rear ¾ passenger side had been resprayed, as had the passenger door.

Here's the full report:










There was a few deep scratches around the car that needed wetsanding so I brought out some paper and pads that had been soaking:









Abralon pads were used. 2000 grit first:









Swirls could be seen in the paint by the way...........


















Refined with 4000 grit pads:

















The whole quarter panel was wetsanded:









Here's what the pads look like:

















A dull panel afte wetsanding:









Taped up ready for polishing:

























Polishing kit ready to go. Makita rotary polisher with Megs polishing pad and #83 polish:









A new pad for the task:









Polish applied:









50:50 test taped up:









Polished using the Zenith point technique:

















50:50 result. Made more dramatic by being carried out on a section that had been wetsanded:









More average 50:50 lookd like this:









On with the polishing around the car:









Pad cleaned after every few uses:









Some rather nice clarity coming through in the paint:









A lovely cup of tea from the wife. Much appreciated as the weather was extremely cold and miserable!









One side of the car all polished. Looking much improved:









So onto the other side. Process repeated:









UDM polisher used for tighter areas with a 4" CCS polishing pad and #83 again:

































Once all the polishing as done the car was washed again to remove any polish residue and dust:









Rinsed:









Dried as before and this is how she was looking:









UDM polisher with a finishing pad and Megs show car glaze was then used to wetten the finish and add to the colour:

















































So here we are after the glaze:









Frostbite thankfully held off and I eventually got to the wax. Dodo Juice Supernatural was chosen:









Wax applied with a Z**** pad:

























I managed to buff the wax with microfibres just in time for a light shower. Gave a chance for some beading shots:

















And here's the end result:









Tucked away for the night at the back of the driverway:









Hopefully the weather will hold off so I can do the interior and get some good finished photos tomorrow. Watch this space for an update..............................
*
UPDATE: Next day finished photos are now up on page 2.*


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb job so far, looking forward to the update :thumb:


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

Good write up and the Porsche is looking great, will look forward to the finished shots! :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

beautiful job! Those beading shots are so teasing!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd love to see some daytime pictures.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job there m8. Love the finish on that car. Great transformation and the paints not just shiny but gleaming. Well done. Bet you didn't even feel the cold due to the work load. Fantastic turn around and good write up.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Great stuff, Matt 

The wet sanding by hand over a large area is very impressive.

Oh, and thanks for the preview of Doom 7 - Demon Detailing... looks like a cracking first person shoot em'up!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

^^^^^^^ Took a while but I got it in the end............:lol::lol::lol:


Nice work and great attention to detail, I bet your fingers were numb after that one..............:thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic write up, I really enjoyed reading it. You've done a great job, nice one!

Sveneng


----------



## kogenx (May 22, 2008)

Great pictures with the brushes, kinda shows how it was done and all. thank you for sharing


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking good so far Matt:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

UPDATE: Sunday 
There was some heavy rain in the night so I couldn't resist nipping out for a gratuitious beading shot:









At first light I gave the car a gentle wash over to remove any dust that may have gathered:









Rinsed with an open hose:









Dried in the usual manner. Time now to pay some attention to the interior. First up - a thorough vacuum clean:

























Seeing as Steve's such a fan of 50:50 shots I thought I'd see how much of an improvement I could make to the silver leather upholstery. Taped up:









Z**** leather cleaner used:









Agitated with a soft bristle brush:









Wiped with a damp microfibre:









And here's the results. 

















Quite a dramatic difference. If I had more time I think a deep steam clean could have shown even more of an improvement. Silver/Grey leather and plastic interiors show up dirt very easily. I was really pleased with the results nevertheless. The same process was repeated for the remainder of the interior:









































A second coat of the Supernatural wax was applied:

















Left to cure for around 15mins:









and then buffed with microfibres:









Glas cleaned with Megs:









Trim protected with Aerospace 303:









Leather treated with Z**** leather conditioner:

















Once that had soaked in I followed it up with a coat of Gliptone leather conditioner. This stuff smells superb and leaves leather extremely soft:









Rear badge cleaned with Carlack 68 and a Megs Detailing swab:

























Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance Gel:

















Once the wax had had around an hour to fully cure I re-buffed it with fresh microfibres and Z**** field glaze to bring it to a high gloss:









This last touch really adds to the depth of the colour:









CG New Car Scent applied to the interior carpets:









Wiper blades cleansed with Megs glass cleaner and some paper towels:









Arches dressed with Megs Hyper Dressing:









And finally, here's the finished photos........

























































































Thanks for reading, and thanks to Steve for entrusting me with his pride and joy to work on. It was an absolute pleasure despite the baltic temperature! Any comments, criticism or idle chit chat welcomed.

Matt


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## cocker92 (Mar 31, 2007)

excellent work and an excellent post m8 !

what did the lucky owner say when he picked it up?

****er92


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

****er92 said:


> excellent work and an excellent post m8 !
> 
> what did the lucky owner say when he picked it up?
> 
> ****er92


I'll tell you when he gets here! Just waiting for him now.

Thanks for your comments by the way :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb work, looking fantastic:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job as always :thumb:

You've left some full number plates present mate just incase you haven't noticed.


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Stunning car, my favorite 'normal' Porsche! Looks exactly like it should do!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks great, ecellent write up and pictures.

great job, bet he's over the moon when he pics it up


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

good work matt - you must have been freezing at the end of the day mate.

look forward to the update


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great job as always :thumb:
> 
> You've left some full number plates present mate just incase you haven't noticed.


Think I've got them all now Adam, thanks for the tip-off.

You should be a policeman with those observational skills!


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice mate :thumb:

top write up


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Great work on a stunning car... I love the detailed write-up's!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

absolutely stunning as always.:argie::thumb:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

yet another well "detailed" thread matt :thumb: excellent attention to detail as always :thumb:


----------



## scd (May 21, 2008)

Nice 1 Matt, 
Very happy with the car, I will definitely recommend you in the future. Didn't have time to fully appreciate the car when picked up as I was in a bit of a rush. 
Thanks for the hard work, much appreciated.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lovely work matt on the porsche:thumb: some nice depth and gloss to the paint nice 50/50's to


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Great write up. Loved the 50/50 on the leather. What a difference. :thumb:


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

nice work car looks stunning


----------



## gtisportline (Aug 8, 2008)

Lovely work mate. Been bloody cold in Cardiff last week, so you must be numb!:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Think I've got them all now Adam, thanks for the tip-off.
> 
> You should be a policeman with those observational skills!


think you still missed a couple,  :thumb:

superb job tho fella! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

great work, great write up and attention to detail, you cant beat red for that feelgood factor at the end of a detail, nice motor as well


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice work and another great write up :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work and top write up.


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

Fantastic job, great effort. Why did you use two differant clays? if you dont mind me asking? Your obsessed with detailing! ADMIT IT.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Zero Defects said:


> Fantastic job, great effort. Why did you use two differant clays? if you dont mind me asking? Your obsessed with detailing! ADMIT IT.


Thanks for the compliments.

The clays are very similar and were both to hand. If I had to give a difference, the green fine poly clay may be slightly milder than the CG chubby clay.

...and yes, I might infact be obsessed with Detailing.


----------



## PAUL-AW (Nov 3, 2008)

top job.........car looks great


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Top Stuff :thumb:


----------

